# Milan: Li è a Londra. Valuta offerte.



## admin (5 Luglio 2018)

Secondo quanto riportato da Carlo Festa, Yonghong Li si troverebbe a Londra per provare a trovare una soluzione per il futuro societario del club rossonero. 

Li, insieme ai suoi advisor, sta valutando le offerte di Commisso e dei Ricketts.

C'è poco tempo a disposizione. Li entro domani dovrà restituire i 32 milioni ad Elliott. Ancora non è partito nessun bonifico. Li, dunque, potrebbe accettare una delle proposte.

*Sky: Han Li e Fassone sono a Milano. Yonghong Li potrebbe essere a Londra sia per la questione relativa ai 32 milioni sia per provare a chiudere con Commisso.*


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (5 Luglio 2018)

Ma non era a New York?


----------



## varvez (5 Luglio 2018)

Nessuna offerta secondo me. Da sabato saremo di Elliott, da sabato pomeriggio conosceremo le loro intenzioni.


----------



## Igniorante (5 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Carlo Festa, Yonghong Li si troverebbe a Londra per provare a trovare una soluzione per il futuro societario del club rossonero.
> 
> Li, insieme ai suoi advisor, sta valutando le offerte di Commisso e dei Ricketts.
> 
> C'è poco tempo a disposizione. Li entro domani dovrà restituire i 32 milioni ad Elliott. Ancora non è partito nessun bonifico. Li, dunque, potrebbe accettare una delle proposte.



Buttati nel Tamigi, pagliaccio.


----------



## goleador 70 (5 Luglio 2018)

Lo sapevo
Prepariamoci alle firme


----------



## pazzomania (5 Luglio 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ma non era a New York?



E' come Berlusconi: può tutto.

Hanno proprio molte cose in comune


----------



## James45 (5 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Carlo Festa, Yonghong Li si troverebbe a Londra per provare a trovare una soluzione per il futuro societario del club rossonero.
> 
> Li, insieme ai suoi advisor, sta valutando le offerte di Commisso e dei Ricketts.
> 
> C'è poco tempo a disposizione. Li entro domani dovrà restituire i 32 milioni ad Elliott. Ancora non è partito nessun bonifico. Li, dunque, potrebbe accettare una delle proposte.



Incrociamo le dita e speriamo che si accordino, bloccando il mercato in entrata


----------



## vannu994 (5 Luglio 2018)

E se avesse stretto qualche accordo con Elliot?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (5 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Carlo Festa, Yonghong Li si troverebbe a Londra per provare a trovare una soluzione per il futuro societario del club rossonero.
> 
> Li, insieme ai suoi advisor, sta valutando le offerte di Commisso e dei Ricketts.
> 
> C'è poco tempo a disposizione. Li entro domani dovrà restituire i 32 milioni ad Elliott. Ancora non è partito nessun bonifico. Li, dunque, potrebbe accettare una delle proposte.


Sciacquati da dove non batte il sole, hai già fatto troppi danni.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (5 Luglio 2018)

speriamo finisca quanto prima sta farsa col prestanome Li, spero che la lavanderia abbia finito di lavare i panni sporchi


----------



## DrHouse (5 Luglio 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ma non era a New York?



Cornetto a NYC.
Pranzo a Londra.

Pomeriggio va a Madrid a far saltare il banco


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Luglio 2018)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Buttati nel Tamigi, pagliaccio.



Ben detto!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Carlo Festa, Yonghong Li si troverebbe a Londra per provare a trovare una soluzione per il futuro societario del club rossonero.
> 
> Li, insieme ai suoi advisor, sta valutando le offerte di Commisso e dei Ricketts.
> 
> C'è poco tempo a disposizione. Li entro domani dovrà restituire i 32 milioni ad Elliott. Ancora non è partito nessun bonifico. Li, dunque, potrebbe accettare una delle proposte.



Non credo sia una notizia positiva, Commisso ha già ribadito di voler trattare direttamente con Li che infatti era dato a New York.

Ovvio che ci sono Skype e simili, ma allora poteva starsene anche in Cina. Temo sia lì con i consulenti per dell'altro, magari rimettere in funzione la lavanderia..


----------



## Konrad (5 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Carlo Festa, Yonghong Li si troverebbe a Londra per provare a trovare una soluzione per il futuro societario del club rossonero.
> 
> Li, insieme ai suoi advisor, sta valutando le offerte di Commisso e dei Ricketts.
> 
> C'è poco tempo a disposizione. Li entro domani dovrà restituire i 32 milioni ad Elliott. Ancora non è partito nessun bonifico. Li, dunque, potrebbe accettare una delle proposte.



Li...un cognome una garanzia...uno e trino...è a Hong Kong, a New York e a Londra in contemporanea...tratta su 15 tavoli diversi in conference call. E alla fine domani ci trolla tutti e rimborsa i 32 milioni...

E via con i grandi colpi "da milan": che per l'ex AD interista sono proprio i Zaza, i Berardi e i Biraghi


----------



## LadyRoss (5 Luglio 2018)

Anche oggi abbiamo scoperto una nuova qualità del nostro amato presidente.....tra l'altro vorrei averla anche io (sono decisamente invidiosa)...buon per lui il dono dell'ubiquità non è da tutti.....

Sciopa !!!!!!!!


----------



## admin (5 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non credo sia una notizia positiva, Commisso ha già ribadito di voler trattare direttamente con Li che infatti era dato a New York.
> 
> Ovvio che ci sono Skype e simili, ma allora poteva starsene anche in Cina. Temo sia lì con i consulenti per dell'altro, magari rimettere in funzione la lavanderia..



.


----------



## cris (5 Luglio 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ma non era a New York?



è come Cristo, si può sdoppiare


----------



## Aron (5 Luglio 2018)

ma qualcuno vuole seriamente credere che ci sia una trattativa fatta all'ultimo secondo o un bonifico di 32 milioni che arriva a ridosso della scadenza?

Comunque si concluda questa vicenda, è una cosa che i diretti interessati sanno bene da tempo.


----------



## Aron (5 Luglio 2018)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Li...un cognome una garanzia...uno e trino...è a Hong Kong, a New York e a Londra in contemporanea...tratta su 15 tavoli diversi in conference call. E alla fine domani ci trolla tutti e rimborsa i 32 milioni...
> 
> E via con i grandi colpi "da milan": che per l'ex AD interista sono proprio i Zaza, i Berardi e i Biraghi



tratta con tutti, ma di presentarsi all'UEFA manco per idea. Che birichino.


----------



## goleador 70 (5 Luglio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> ma qualcuno vuole seriamente credere che ci sia una trattativa fatta all'ultimo secondo o un bonifico di 32 milioni che arriva a ridosso della scadenza?
> 
> Comunque si concluda questa vicenda, è una cosa che i diretti interessati sanno bene da tempo.



I 32 milioni potevano arrivare senza che lui andasse a Londra 
Succederà qualcosa a livello societario


----------



## Mr. Canà (5 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Carlo Festa, Yonghong Li si troverebbe a Londra per provare a trovare una soluzione per il futuro societario del club rossonero.
> 
> Li, insieme ai suoi advisor, sta valutando le offerte di Commisso e dei Ricketts.
> 
> C'è poco tempo a disposizione. Li entro domani dovrà restituire i 32 milioni ad Elliott. Ancora non è partito nessun bonifico. Li, dunque, potrebbe accettare una delle proposte.



Da buon gambler qual'è, gioca su più tavoli. New York, Londra, Milano o Pechino... passando per le Cayman o le Isole Vergini a fare un piccolo prelievo. 

Scherzi a parte, sembra che qualcosa si stia muovendo.


----------



## __king george__ (5 Luglio 2018)

magari a sorpresa rispunta usmanov


----------



## admin (5 Luglio 2018)

*Sky: Han Li e Fassone sono a Milano. Yonghong Li potrebbe essere a Londra sia per la questione relativa ai 32 milioni sia per provare a chiudere con Commisso.*


----------



## iceman. (5 Luglio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> tratta con tutti, ma di presentarsi all'UEFA manco per idea. Che birichino.



Lui lavora così "cit.


----------



## 7vinte (5 Luglio 2018)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> speriamo finisca quanto prima sta farsa col prestanome Li, spero che la lavanderia abbia finito di lavare i panni sporchi





Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Han Li e Fassone sono a Milano. Yonghong Li potrebbe essere a Londra sia per la questione relativa ai 32 milioni sia per provare a chiudere con Commisso.*



Per i 32 m serve andare a Londra?


----------



## goleador 70 (5 Luglio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Per i 32 m serve andare a Londra?


No ovviamente


----------



## Milanforever63 (5 Luglio 2018)

speriamo venda e si levi dalle balle .. ieri !!


----------



## Naruto98 (5 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Carlo Festa, Yonghong Li si troverebbe a Londra per provare a trovare una soluzione per il futuro societario del club rossonero.
> 
> Li, insieme ai suoi advisor, sta valutando le offerte di Commisso e dei Ricketts.
> 
> ...



Bo per me questi sono tutti teatrini giornalistici, i 32 arriveranno e li metterà purtroppo Yonghong Li.


----------



## varvez (5 Luglio 2018)

Naruto98 ha scritto:


> Bo per me questi sono tutti teatrini giornalistici, i 32 arriveranno e li metterà purtroppo Yonghong Li.



Sulla prima parte sono d'accordo, sulla seconda no. Penso che siamo alle battute finali


----------



## luis4 (5 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Carlo Festa, Yonghong Li si troverebbe a Londra per provare a trovare una soluzione per il futuro societario del club rossonero.
> 
> Li, insieme ai suoi advisor, sta valutando le offerte di Commisso e dei Ricketts.
> 
> ...



ma solo un altro folle puo comprare adesso, ormai aspettano tutti che vada ad elliot.


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Luglio 2018)

fuoLI dal milan


----------



## admin (5 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Carlo Festa, Yonghong Li si troverebbe a Londra per provare a trovare una soluzione per il futuro societario del club rossonero.
> 
> Li, insieme ai suoi advisor, sta valutando le offerte di Commisso e dei Ricketts.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (5 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Carlo Festa, Yonghong Li si troverebbe a Londra per provare a trovare una soluzione per il futuro societario del club rossonero.
> 
> Li, insieme ai suoi advisor, sta valutando le offerte di Commisso e dei Ricketts.
> 
> ...



Ma poi cos'altro deve valutare ancora? Se non versa i 32 milioni perde tutto e ha meno di 24 ore per farlo.


----------



## zamp2010 (5 Luglio 2018)

Ormai I giornalisti non sanno piu che scrivere


----------



## bmb (5 Luglio 2018)

Ma Li esiste?


----------



## sunburn (5 Luglio 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> ma solo un altro folle puo comprare adesso, ormai aspettano tutti che vada ad elliot.


Guarda che è meglio trattare con Li, che è con le spalle al muro. Elliot, se diventerà proprietaria, non si accontenterà di rientrare del prestito ma cercherà di massimizzare l'investimento.


----------



## bmb (5 Luglio 2018)

Il Real vende un giocatore. Noi vendiamo tutta la società. Chi è che fa le cose in grande adesso, eh?


----------



## iceman. (5 Luglio 2018)

bmb ha scritto:


> Il Real vende un giocatore. Noi vendiamo tutta la società. Chi è che fa le cose in grande adesso, eh?



La finiranno di specchiarsi "cit


----------



## Zanc9 (5 Luglio 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Guarda che è meglio trattare con Li, che è con le spalle al muro. Elliot, se diventerà proprietaria, non si accontenterà di rientrare del prestito ma cercherà di massimizzare l'investimento.



Se non sbaglio elliot mette all'asta il Milan, si intasca la cifra pari al suo credito e la plusvalenza va comunque a Li. Avevo letto così in giro


----------



## Casnop (5 Luglio 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ma poi cos'altro deve valutare ancora? Se non versa i 32 milioni perde tutto e ha meno di 24 ore per farlo.


Tutte le offerte che perverranno saranno offerte fatte alla Rossoneri Sport, che controlla al 99,93 per cento il Milan, e continuerà a controllarlo anche dopo l'eventuale default. Tutta l'utilità che verrà ad esse andrà dunque a questo soggetto, che è controllato al 99,99 per cento periodico dalla Rossoneri Champion e, a salire, dagli altri soggetti facenti parte della holding, e che rimandano tutti a Li, o a chi per lui. Elliott non ha dunque interesse a speculare sulle offerte a vantaggio del proprietario, ma solo a far accettare quella tra esse che assicurerà il pieno e totale soddisfacimento del proprio credito. Quello che potrà fare sarà, al massimo, far accettare queste offerte dalle assemblee dei soci di queste Società, votando in esse in sostituzione dell'azionista di controllo. Questo prevedono le norme statutarie.


----------



## luis4 (5 Luglio 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Guarda che è meglio trattare con Li, che è con le spalle al muro. Elliot, se diventerà proprietaria, non si accontenterà di rientrare del prestito ma cercherà di massimizzare l'investimento.



sbagliato, elliot prenderà i suoi 300 milioni + interessi. al massimo saremo rivenduti a 500 milioni per 100%. la parte eccedente andra a li. chi compra da elliot risparmia un botto a meno di aste clamorose tra gli interessati.


----------



## Pampu7 (5 Luglio 2018)

Ipotesi vendita lampo per me è da scartare


----------



## Lineker10 (5 Luglio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Per i 32 m serve andare a Londra?



Il tombino è a Hong Kong, ma forse ci sarà un sistema di fognature particolarmente articolato...


----------



## admin (5 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Carlo Festa, Yonghong Li si troverebbe a Londra per provare a trovare una soluzione per il futuro societario del club rossonero.
> 
> Li, insieme ai suoi advisor, sta valutando le offerte di Commisso e dei Ricketts.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Victorss (5 Luglio 2018)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Se non sbaglio elliot mette all'asta il Milan, si intasca la cifra pari al suo credito e la plusvalenza va comunque a Li. Avevo letto così in giro



se non ho capito male in caso di insolvenza di lì non ci sarò nessuna asta, Elliot potrà scegliere tranquillamente a chi vendere.


----------



## Roccoro (5 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Carlo Festa, Yonghong Li si troverebbe a Londra per provare a trovare una soluzione per il futuro societario del club rossonero.
> 
> Li, insieme ai suoi advisor, sta valutando le offerte di Commisso e dei Ricketts.
> 
> ...



*Carlo Festa: Mister Li è a Londra ma non per Commisso.*


----------



## sballotello (5 Luglio 2018)

Vendi carogna


----------

